# Just Started Effexor



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

My doctor prescribed Effexor for me today for anxiety/depression. I have read on several posts here about all the side effects and am a bit concerned. I know everyone reacts differently to medication and some have side effects while others don't. I would love to get control of my anxiety and hope this helps. Are there any natural remedies that can also help anxiety? I want find something to help, but if I do experience any side effects, I'm going to stop taking it. I do not like taking something that may help one problem, but causes others. I also see a counselor who is going to try hypnosis. It just seems like the older I get, the worse the anxiety. I am now 42 and am going through perimenopause so I think that aggravates it. My mother suffers from anxiety also and her problems were greatly exacerbated when she started going through menopause. I remember her having panic attacks, hyperventilating, etc. She, however, did not want to go to the doctor or a therapist about it.


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

i do not know a lot about natural products and i take a lot of medications (five in total) for bipolar disorder and anxiety. You may find it reassuring that the only problem i had with the effexor was that it slightly aggrivated my IBS-C. Ohterwise i experienced no side effects (i take 150mg in the morning) I just want you to know that not everyone has bad side effects to the drug so it may be worth a try. It really helped me with my anxiety and obsessions. Good luck and take good care.Squeaker


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

I've been taking the Effexor since Friday now and am not sure I am going to continue. I am taking it for anxiety, but since starting I feel much more nervous. My heart feels like it is pounding. I tried to exercise on Saturday and had to stop because I thought I would have a heart attack! I thought it might be the coffee I drank, but stopped drinking it and am still having the same problem. Has anyone else experienced this? If so, did it go away?


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

How much are you taking dlt? Like a lot of medications you should have the dose gradually increased. When i went on it is started with 37.5mg once a day, then twice a day. then moved up to 75mg once a day, then twice a day until i reached 150mg. Maybe you are taking too much to soon? Some people do experience bad side effects with effexor, just like any other drug. i am so sorry you are experiencing such scary effects. if it continues i would defineatly make arrangements to see your doctor right away. Good luck and take good care.Squeaker


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

I am only on the 37.5 mg. once a day dose. I have always been very sensitive to medications so it probably isn't a surprise I am having side effects. I am not going to take it today and see what happens. Yesterday I was starting to get dizzy spells and blurred vision also. I have also had this muscle twitch in my eyelid for 4 days now. I just don't think this medication is for me.


----------



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

I did feel rapid heartbeating when I first started taking it. Can't say I notice it now, if it's going on I guess I'm used to it. Recently at the allergist they took my blood pressure. Think it was 110/70. And I chew nicotine gum too. I'm taking 75mg 3 times (225mg) a day now. I've tried other anti-deppressants, such as Prozac and Zoloft, but I like Effexor. Zoloft made me very sleepy. At this 225mg level, I feel pretty normal. Before I was very lazy, now I feel pretty normal for the first time in years. I thought the UC was causing fatigue, but now I think it might have been the depression all the while. Although, I'm sure the depression is from dealing with the stress and frustration of chronic illness.Effexor may not be the drug for you if you don't like the side effects. Have you tried others? Seems as though people are better with certain drugs.


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

Stefdoe, my doctor gave me Klonopin to take for 10 days to get me through the initial period. I have to say that it has made a huge difference. I feel so relaxed. I am a little tired, but I guess that is normal. It is probably too soon to see the effects of the Effexor. Tomorrow I go up to 75 mg. The rapid heart beat has stopped and the panic attacks also. My husband, who was nervous about me taking medication, has noticed a difference. He calls me during the day and keeps saying how happy I sound. I hope it lasts. I want to be back to the way I used to be before I became so obsessive and worrying about everything. Hopefully I'll feel as good as you. I have tried other medications years ago. I took Prozac for several years, but that absolutely made me not worry about anything to a fault, plus it killed my sex drive.


----------



## Rosanna Thomas (Oct 13, 2004)

The hypnosis option is a very good one to look into. I am also looking into this option to help resolve more than just my anxiety issues. I'm not familiar with the drug you mentioned you are on, but I have found Prozac is able to minimilize it enough for me and the only side effect I get is minor shakes in the morning. You could look into biofeedback, yoga and meditation as an option too. Also, there is a drug called Nortriptaline that can help you get a full rested night sleep, if you allow yourself 8 full hours of sleep after taking the pill. You can start as low as 25mg doses.


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

I am still going to try the hypnosis, but the Effexor seems to be making out okay. I know it takes several weeks to see results, but I am starting to feel better. I probably has something to do with the Klonopin I am taking through the initial period. I am happy, not grouchy at night and most importantly, not worrying about every little trivial thing. I do take trazadone at night to help me sleep. I've been taking that for about 3 years now. I have had a life long problem with insomnia and restless leg syndrome (runs in my family), but the trazadone seems to help great with no foggy feelings in the morning.


----------



## LyndaG (Nov 27, 2002)

Hi dlt...I'd given some information on the Anti-depressant thread, so I won't go into all that again here.I just read your last post here & wanted to say that I'm so glad the Effexor is starting to help you feel better.I've found it to be so incredibly helpful to me...I truly hope it works out the same for you.take care,Lynda


----------



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

Dlt- I'm glad the Effexor is starting to work. My husband noticed a big difference in my moods as well. I don't argue with him as I used to. I did want to tell you what my doctor told me. My problem is primarily depression so not only was I unhappy but I just lacked energy to do everyday things. She put me at the 225mg level b/c she said at that level the drug allows the norepinephrine to kick-in, which helps with motivation and energy. I have noticed a definite difference in my energy level now. I don't know if you lack energy; if you have that problem, you can check with your doctor about upping the doseage. Doesn't sound like that was your problem, but I just thought I would let you know just in case.Glad you feel better.


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

I have had a lack of energy and, unfortunately, it has gotten worse since starting the Effexor. I am so tired all the time. I went to my therapist yesterday and she is starting hypnosis on me. It was quite relaxing. It has been a very stressful week, however. My boss is a wacko, my desk was broken into and all my things were thrown on the floor (and I have suspicions that it may have been my boss - who happens to be addicted to prescription painkillers), they are doing construction in my office and my office is being moved, etc. But I made it through and am so glad it is the weekend. I think a new job would do me some good, but I need to earn a certain amount and employers just aren't paying it. I am not worrying as much, though, since being on the Effexor. I just have this fog I feel like I am in. I hope that goes away after a few more weeks. I visit my doctor in a couple weeks to monitor my progress. Maybe she will increase my dose since I am only on 75 mgs. right now.


----------

